# [risolto]problema revdep-rebuild

## brucelee1975

Dopo aver dato revdep-rebuild mi ritrovo con questo output:

configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.2-r1 =sys-apps/pmount-0.9.9 =kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3 =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5 =gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0 =net-im/gaim-1.5.0

..........

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

Cosa posso fare per risolvere o per non fargli emergere =kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1?

grazie bruceLast edited by brucelee1975 on Sat May 12, 2007 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sparker

In teoria dovresti dare lo stesso comando ma senza forzare il numero di versione per i pacchetti:

```
emerge --oneshot app-crypt/gpgme sys-apps/pmount kde-base/kdebase gnome-base/gnome-vfs gnome-base/gnome-mount gnome-base/libbonoboui net-im/gaim
```

Pero' il problema è che hai un sistema ampiamente obsoleto e i pacchetti che tenta di re-installarti non sono più in portage.

Quindi hai 3 possibilità:

1 -  Tieni tutto come è ora, pacchetti broken inclusi,

2 - Aggiorni il sistema alla versione stabile attuale (cosa lunga),

3 - Ti fai un overlay locale con gli ebuild che tu utilizzi ma non sono in portage.

L'ebuild lo puoi trovare nella tua macchina in /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3/kdebase-3.4.3.ebuild

----------

## brucelee1975

perfetto grazie sei stato molto chiaro...certo io ho sempre aggiornato non capisco come mai sia obsoleto...comunque nel punto 2 dici:

Aggiorni il sistema alla versione stabile attuale (cosa lunga)...

Potresti dirmi come fare o darmi magari un link? grazie bruce

----------

## Cazzantonio

emerge --sync && emerge -pvDuN world   :Question: 

magari considera anche la migrazione al profilo 2007.0

----------

## brucelee1975

allora il mo profilo è già questo:

eselect profile show

Current make.profile symlink:

 /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

l' emerge che dici te lo avevo già fatto prima di dare revdep-rebuild...

grazie comunque semmai vedo di rifarlo...bruce  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## Sparker

 *brucelee1975 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --oneshot  =app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.2-r1 =sys-apps/pmount-0.9.9 =kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3 =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5 =gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0 =net-im/gaim-1.5.0
> 
> 

 

Ho supposto che il sistema sia poco aggiornato perchÃ© cerca di re-installare una versione di kde piuttosto vecchia (e che l'aggiornamento sarebbe lungo a causa di kde  :Smile: ). Se il sistema Ã¨ aggiornato quel kde-3.4.3 Ã¨ un rimasuglio che indica qualche altro problema nel sistema.

Forse Ã¨ anche il caso di dare anche un emerge -av --depclean per rimuovere pacchetti inutili.

----------

## djinnZ

kdebase se non ricordo male è parte di kde, personalmente mi rassegnerei al passaggio a kde-meta perchè non è la prima volta che capita qualcosa del genere.

----------

## brucelee1975

perfetto ho disintallato con emerge -C tutto cio che riguardava kde.3.4.3...ora revdep-rebuild mi dà:

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

Ultima cosa ma emerge -av --depclean non potrebbe essere pericoloso?

----------

## djinnZ

si e no, c'è solo il rischio che ti rimuova qualcosa che invece serve e di sicuro ti toglie alcuni pacchetti necessari alla compilazione ma non a runtime. Se vuoi essere assolutamente certo che ci sia tutto la sequenza è

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync ; emerge -aDNuv world ; revdep-rebuild -X ; emerge --depclean ; emerge --with-bdeps y -aDNuv world ; revdep-rebuild

 

----------

## Sparker

si e no. potenzialmente potrebbe eliminare pacchetti utili, ma in genere poi si risolve con un emerge -uDNav world. Ma di solito e' sicuro.

Pero' e' necessario usarlo, sia perche' disinstallando applicazioni le dipendenze non vengono rimosse, sia perche' dipendenze un tempo utili possono non essere piu' richieste.

Come norma generale, se emerge --depclean tenta di disinstallare glibc, gcc, binutile, python o portage Ã¨ meglio evitare di dare "yes"   :Smile: 

Edit:   :Laughing:  "si e no" con --depclean Ã¨ il primo pensiero che viene a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

